
Show HN: FU Malaria – Open Source Malaria Detection Prototype - mikenicholls88
https://github.com/fu-malaria/fu-malaria
======
mikenicholls88
Hey guys this is a Skunk works project which we did in our spare time that has
been open sourced, appreciate any assistance or feedback

